# Food Fiasco, now what?



## ekuenzli (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi, new member here. Just picked up our 8.5 week old female GSD last week, she came complete with worms. So, while she was on the worm meds I thought, hey, why don't you just change foods on her why you are at it. Not my best idea to date, however, I did it on the advice of a fellow GSD owner. She came home with a bag of Purebred puppy food, per the fellow GSD owner, it is loaded with corn and not the protein needed for this pup, so I bought EVO kibble and mixed them over a few days. That, combined with the worm meds made for some explosive poops. I continued with the combination of the two for a few more days and the poops were still loose. I have gone back to the original food, purebred, until the stools get back to normal, which they appear to be doing. However, I still would like to get her over to a more protein packed food, so I may try either Orijen or Royal Canine 24. Per my trainer, he feeds his GSDs RC24 right from the start with no problems. Just soak the food in water and they love it. I have tried that myself with the Purebred food and she has really taken to it. So, should I just leave well enough alone for a while and keep her on Purebred or should I take the plunge again and introduce something new. BTW, I love this dog, what a wonderful addition to the our dog family. She is getting along great with our 3 year old Cocker/Eskimo mix. Thanks for the advice and great site!!
http://i720.photobucket.com/albums/ww204/ekuenzli/DSC_0021.jpg[/img]]Andie 8.5 weeks


----------



## DorianE (Jan 5, 2009)

Awww what a sweet fluff of fir! Will let the more experienced owners chime in on this one. Welcome to a great place for resources and friendships!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I would wait until her system settles before switching again... Do it gradually by mixing the old food with the new food...

She is adorable!! Where did you get her from?


----------



## Shavy (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow, she is DARLING! I feed Eagle Pack Holistic Select, but from my understanding, RC is nowhere near the food that Orijen is...if you're choosing between the two, I'd go with Orijen. RC is gimmicky and many people say it's too expensive for what it is.


----------



## ekuenzli (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you, I picked her up from a breeder near here by the name of Gunbil. I think their page is worldclassgsd.com. Would buy from them again, great folks, great dogs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

I would stay with the food that does not upset her tummy. There is plenty of time to change kibble when she is older. Once you find one that works - stick with it! Sometimes it is months before a young pup recovers from a food change.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

I agree, I would stick w/ what she has been eating for the time being. 

She has had enough stress for the time being from the move to a new family to the worm meds. 

I would give it about a month then think of slowly changing her food. 

But of luck, she is adorable!


Name?? What is little fur balls name??


----------



## ekuenzli (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice. Her name is Andrea (we call her Andie)!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a cutie pie, I love the coaties!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the board! Your pup is adorable!

On the topic of food...while EVO is a fantastic food, I wouldn't feed it to a young puppy. The calcium level is *way* too high for a pup and too much calcium can lead to problems with skeletal development. This food is also extremely rich and nutrient dense and that can be problematic for some dogs and can definitely contribute to stool problems. I'd consider something else until she's grown. There are many excellent foods on the market, including much better foods than the Royal Canin. If Orijen is an option for you, I don't think you could go wrong there.


----------



## ekuenzli (Feb 24, 2009)

FYI, picked up some Orijen large breed puppy food for Andie (man that stuff is expensive), will wait about a week and begin mixing with her current food to start the transition. Is it safe to assume that a week of combining the food should be enough of a transition?

Thanks

Eric


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

That should work fine.

Be sure to post more pics of her in the pictures section, she is such a cutie pie!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Andie my GSDFYI, picked up some Orijen large breed puppy food for Andie (man that stuff is expensive), will wait about a week and begin mixing with her current food to start the transition. Is it safe to assume that a week of combining the food should be enough of a transition?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Eric


Since she has already proven that she could have "issues" with things that go in her mouth resulting in diareah(sp), I would take more like 2 weeks(or more) to transition her to the new food.


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

You might be interested in feeding your puppy RAW (all raw meat and bones, etc.). There is a forum dedicated to it here:http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=52&page=1

And also a picture thread showing before and after....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=985616&page=1&gonew=1#UNREAD

And Welcome to the forum, your baby is the cutest!!!!!


----------



## ekuenzli (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you for the feedback and compliments for Andie!! Those pictures from the RAW forum are amazing, my anal retentive self will be forced to check out the RAW forum further to see if I can get the family on board to make the transition. 

Thanks again!!


Eric


----------



## ekuenzli (Feb 24, 2009)

Just an update, she is eating like a horse, 3 squares a day, 1/2 to 3/4 cup each. Must feel better. Stools are not consistently solid, but pretty good. Still researching the RAW feeding idea, may try to incorporate that in the next month or so.

Thanks again for the advice and comments.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

Glad to hear the little angel is doing better!


----------

